# fiance's first deer



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

thought i would post this over here for my fiance.....he first deer ever shot at with gun or bow...took him at 18yds, with 42#, Browning Micro Eclipse, ICS arrow with 100 gr. wasp hammer sst


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Please tell her Congrats!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Congratulations to her!!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Congrats to her and tell her to join up with us!! :thumb:


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

Tell her congrats on the nice little buck...


----------



## 9 point (Apr 23, 2005)

*Cograts*

Wat to go. Never forget your first .


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great job. Tell her congrats!!!

Dawg


----------



## BlkChevybohunte (Nov 1, 2008)

Conrgats for her...


----------



## MNArrowFlinger (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

ohhh man,that is great!!! Is that Kerry?


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

That is great CONGRATS!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

JAG said:


> ohhh man,that is great!!! Is that Kerry?


not Kerry, her name is Bonnie.....lives over in piedmont and just started shooting a bow after she went to a local 3d shoot with me to watch....shot 1 3d and decided for me to go ahead and get her some broadheads....we had an understanding that if she didn't feel good about it don't take the shot, since she wasn't sure if she would be able to shoot....she shocked the crap out of me when i see a deer running off with pink/white feathers sticking out..
last weekend saw 23 deer total and had a coyote about 8 ft from her....we hunt from the ground so needless to say her eyes were really big when i saw the coyote walking by her.


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Tell her I hope to meet her soon!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

JAG said:


> Tell her I hope to meet her soon!


will do


----------



## tearley777 (Apr 6, 2008)

trimantrekokc said:


> not Kerry, her name is Bonnie.....lives over in piedmont and just started shooting a bow after she went to a local 3d shoot with me to watch....shot 1 3d and decided for me to go ahead and get her some broadheads....we had an understanding that if she didn't feel good about it don't take the shot, since she wasn't sure if she would be able to shoot....she shocked the crap out of me when i see a deer running off with pink/white feathers sticking out..
> last weekend saw 23 deer total and had a coyote about 8 ft from her....we hunt from the ground so needless to say her eyes were really big when i saw the coyote walking by her.


That's awesome!!! I'm hoping I can try my hand at a deer this year, too. Just like your fiance, I got started after watching my husband shoot his first 3D tourney in April here in Paris. End of April he bought me a bow and we started shooting together. In June our 9 year old daughter caught the bug and we bought her a bow. We love it! Our boys are 4 and 1 so it won't be long before they will be joining us too!!


----------



## trimantrekokc (May 16, 2006)

tearley777 said:


> That's awesome!!! I'm hoping I can try my hand at a deer this year, too. Just like your fiance, I got started after watching my husband shoot his first 3D tourney in April here in Paris. End of April he bought me a bow and we started shooting together. In June our 9 year old daughter caught the bug and we bought her a bow. We love it! Our boys are 4 and 1 so it won't be long before they will be joining us too!!


good for you! i hope you can get out there and enjoy it....we normally sit together or close while out there....so it's been nice watching her experience things for the first time....
we've got to get her son (14) a bow...he's after his first deer with gun this year...plus we've got to get her daughter (11) a bow and my daughter already has one and we are working on getting them time in the woods...


----------

